# Exercising during FET



## prettysmiles2015 (Jul 24, 2015)

Ladies this is a call for help  

I am an exercise bunny and worked my butt off to get my body back in shape after my last round of treatment. Since starting my FET prep, I've stopped my high intensity workouts, so not to disperse the injections around my body (so they stay in the area I've been chucking them in!)

BUT, now I'm tired, and sluggish, and bloated, and feeling void of my usual serotonin (the happy chemical released after we exercise)

So this is a call for any advice as to what exercise, if any, you would recommend in this situation? Anything that gets my heart rate going would be ideal, but I totally understand I may have to resort to (boring) yoga  

Thanks in advance lovely ladies


----------



## mmj (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi Prettysmiles
I continued high intensity training up to a week before my transfer-stopped as started getting some unusual discharge and was worried about the exercise efforts affecting my endo. I continued with yoga-which can be really really difficult   and stopped altogether a couple of days before my transfer. If you feel better for exercising I'd  say go for it-any injections will get into your bloodstream anyway,just consider stopping as you get closer to transfer as you want your energy to go into your endo 
Good luck!


----------



## sunshining77 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi prettysmiles. 
My consultant advised me to exercise as normal up until transfer and then stop, although I stopped a week before transfer as the progesterone injections made my butt hurt! I do kettlercise, T25, Insanity, Insanity Max, 21 Day Fix Extreme, jillian Michaels etc and workout 6 days a week.

I put on half a stone after stopping! Which would have been worth it if I didn't end up having a chemical pregnancy! Anyway I'm back on it now and will stop again just before transfer the next time round. 

I say go for it. Your body is used to it and exercise is good for getting the flow of blood to the uterus and lady bits. I must add though that I'm using donor eggs so not going through egg retrieval etc so it might be a bit different if using own eggs as ovaries swell ... 

I'm not much of a yoga fan either but PIYO (Charlene Johnson) is doable X


----------



## Caprily (Nov 23, 2014)

Hi my fellow Homerton lady prettysmiles
During FET I was on gardening leave from work so I was running 3-4 times a week right up until embryo transfer. I figured that as I'd had a previous fresh cycle, I understood how my body reacted to buserelin and no stimming during an FET so business as usual on the exercise front.
Best of luck with your cycle xx


----------



## dancingdreamer (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm also doing FET this time, and agree that without the stimms part it should be fine to excercise up to transfer, that's what I'll be doing.

Good luck!


----------

